# Ideen gesucht: Mit Java MP3 in WAV oder MP2 konvertieren?



## flacky2k5 (5. Juni 2010)

Hej Leute,

ich suche seit zwei Tagen eine Idee, wie ich mit Java eine MP3 Datei in irgendein Dateiformat konvertieren kann, dass Java Media Framework (JMF) beim streaming unterstützt.
JMF unterstützt eigentlich alles außer MP3  

Ich lass euch die Hände offen und bin für alle Ideen offen  Schon mal vielen Dank =))

Viele Grüße,
flacky


----------



## Marine-of-Hell (7. Juni 2010)

Hi flacky!

Bitte nicht gleich erschlagen wenn das jetzt an deinem Grundgedanken vorbei geht!
Du könntest "ffmpeg" nutzen um die Konvertierung durchzuführen, allerdings wäre dann die Plattformunabhängigkeit nicht mehr gegeben (s. exec() Methode).
Wenn das also kein zwingender Grund ist, würde ich es darüber machen.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir!?

Schöne Grüße,
Marine


----------



## muhrad (7. Juni 2010)

Alternativ: Google-Ergebnis

JLayer scheint (zumindest laut der Doku) .mp3 Files in .wav umwandeln zu können.

Hab dazu auch einen Foren-Eintrag gefunden:





> My program is able to convert .mp3 to .wav, .au and .aif (using sound API, mp3 SPI and JLayer).



Ggf. auch mal hier reinschauen: http://www.javazoom.net/mp3spi/mp3spi.html


----------



## ILikeToParty (8. Juni 2010)

@ muhrad-- würde ich auch sagen, google gibts sehr viel.

greetz


----------



## flacky2k5 (9. Juni 2010)

ok ich muss mal zugeben, dass ich falsch gesucht habe  .

Also Leute, vielen Danke für die Hilfe.

Ich habe jetzt http://www.javazoom.net/mp3spi/mp3spi.html benutzt. Scheint auch gut zu funktionieren.


----------

